# So, Amazon can't register my kindle ?



## benogil (Sep 18, 2010)

Bought a new K3 at Target, got home, and set the wireless up, go to register, won't take the email password, just keeps saying " can't connect to network, while showing network connectivity, and it can browse. I go to amazon to activate, won't take my serial number, gives me a telephone number. 
I give my serial number, India says, nope, that won't work, it's not in the system. They send me somewhere else, who takes the MAC address, and says, hey, well, we'll try and get this fixed, may be because of the best buy order, who knows ?
They told me to wait 24 hours, which I do mind, the K3 is an anniversary gift, party is in an hour. I ask them to expedite, they say, it's another unit, not sure. 
Bottom line - caveat emptor - I'll post back as the saga continues. 

Thanks Amazon for the lousy tech.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

That's not a very good glitch. Hope they get it fixed right away.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you sure you are typing in the serial number correctly? In particular, it is easy to mistake zeros for the letter O.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

SAME exact issue with a Kindle I purchased less than two hours ago.  The second tier help desk was aware of the problem.  Something to do with the Kindle serial numbers not being properly registered when they left the warehouse to the Target stores.  I was told to leave the Kindle wi-fi on, let the device go into sleep mode and check it in about 2 to 3 hours. At which time it should be registered.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you're able to register it then -- and start reading.  That is discouraging.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazon's CS always seems to come through - they'll get this figured out.  Hang in there.  

Good luck!
Melissa


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

GREAT NEWS  

I checked both my email and Kindle, and Amazon customer service registered was able to register it for me.   That's excellent customer service, it took them less than an hour. 

And too think, I was so close to getting a Nook yesterday (my local library has 3,612 eBooks). I will find out how well Calibre converts EPUB to the Kindle format, thus being able to take advantage of the local library.

Thanks for listening!

Ric


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure library books have DRM on it so you can't put them on the Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you cannot convert files that have DRM on them.


----------



## BuffaloGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

I stand corrected.  

I humbly thank all of you.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

On the library books issue:

You say your library has over 3,000 ebooks. But how many of them are in a genre you'd like to read? How many of them are available elsewhere as Public Domain titles that you can own for free anyway?

Honestly, I don't feel that I'm missing out on anything in not being able to get library books on my Kindle. I get so many free books from other avenues that I'm saving money with my Kindle.


----------

